# For You Guys Shooting .177 BB's For Practice



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What is your feeling on a single 2040 tube (cut length 6.5" - 32.5"+ draw) ? Will it fly at a good speed to a 30 yard target ? Looking to make a very small BB shooter but want some speed at the 25-30 yard range just to keep the trajectory flat as my hunting set ups. Intended for cheap practice in the desert

Not intended to use this set up for hunting at all !!

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My first instinct is that 2040 would over power the bb even in single form , but the more I think about it the more it makes sense. I will for sure be following this thread


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Made this little guy today from an old Chinese wire sling. The wire is about 3mm thick, but it works for light duty stuff. Found a small pouch that I think will work and attached a single 2040 per side. Did not trim the tubes because I used heavy jewelry twin and will tie with bakers twine tomorrow. A BB nestles in well but doesn't come through the hole in my testing.

What ya guys think ?










wll


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks like a great shooter to me!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well after looking at it a while I just could not stand it .... Sooooo ... I dug up a Chinese zinc sling, one that I would never put 1745's on or 1842's for that matter. (These are very dangerous as they can snap if using strong pull elastic). I wrapped it like Henry does using the Dankung way, put on tubes for the forks, retied the constrictor knots as I found some cotton twine, and attached the 2040's to the forks using heavy twine and constrictor knots.

Now this looks pretty cool, if it doesn't snap and I loose an eye !!! Yes I *ALWAYS* wear protective goggles, would never shoot a sling without some form of eye protection.










wll


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

wll said:


> Well after looking at it a while I just could not stand it .... Sooooo ... I dug up a Chinese zinc sling, one that I would never put 1745's on or 1842's for that matter. (These are very dangerous as they can snap if using strong pull elastic). I wrapped it like Henry does using the Dankung way, put on tubes for the forks, retied the constrictor knots as I found some cotton twine, and attached the 2040's to the forks using heavy twine and constrictor knots.
> 
> Now this looks pretty cool, if it doesn't snap and I loose an eye !!! Yes I *ALWAYS* wear protective goggles, would never shoot a sling without some form of eye protection.
> 
> ...


Did you get to shoot it yet? Curious about how the 2040 performed for you.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

8rnw8 said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Well after looking at it a while I just could not stand it .... Sooooo ... I dug up a Chinese zinc sling, one that I would never put 1745's on or 1842's for that matter. (These are very dangerous as they can snap if using strong pull elastic). I wrapped it like Henry does using the Dankung way, put on tubes for the forks, retied the constrictor knots as I found some cotton twine, and attached the 2040's to the forks using heavy twine and constrictor knots.
> ...


Have not shot it yet, but have pulled it back and it feels very smooth, I think it will send BB's out at a good clip. I'm hoping it shoots fast enough for my trash can size targets that are about 25 to 30 yards out.

wll


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I prefer shooting .177 bbs with thin flatbands, but I also use 1632 and 1636 single or small pseudo. I don't think I've used 2040 but I'm curious to see how you like it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tried the 2040 single tubes out and the BB's flew pretty darn fast I shot just a couple of shots last night at about 25ish yards and although I could not see the BB the sound of it hitting was pretty quick, I was impressed. Easy pulling and good enough for messing around for sure.

I hope to test it out in daylight today or tomorrow if I get home from work early enough.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today practicing with all kinds of stuff, including BB's, but was having real trouble with my accuracy ... until I shot and the BB was still in my hand, the hole in the pouch had enlarged and the BB had not been flying true .... I must find another pouch for BB's. I thought the pouch I was using was small enough, but not so now, was fine for maybe to first 100 shots but it has now stretched out !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I punched a 3/8" circle of Tyvek out and used contact cement to put it in place, it holds very very well. I tried it the first time and the Tyvek was not centered and when I pulled it off it took the top layer of pouch along with it ... This holds very well to micro fiber pouches.










I will try it out this afternoon !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot maybe 50-75 shots and it works great, held up like a champ.

Shot mostly BB's and some old 1/4 inch I had on hand.

I will definitely use the Tyvek and contact cement pouch thing again.

It was cold and windy as heck I might add, so I kept hopping back in the car to keep warm.

Those BB's sure fly quick, and are great for practice at the 10-15 yard area ...... just wish I could see them fly, for me, shooting targets where I can see my misses are real important.

The practice I'm doing ----- concentrating on tube alignment and a solid anchor point is helping me a lot. I don't spend a lot of time at the final anchor release point but I must be at it when I do release !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive, a lot has happened since I last posted on this thread, I have changed things a lot and my shooting has improved greatly. Those BB's fly out of this sling in rocket ship fashion. They pretty much flat line to 20+++ yards for sure. I have improved/changed my release big time as shooting BB's with a small light pouch is darn unforgiving, so your release must be good and consistent.

I have been shooting in the 27 yard area at an open hole in an old abandon house that is half torn down, since the opening is black I can see the reflection on the BB as the sun hits it against the black background. Lately I have been putting my shots in that opening 90+ % of the time. What makes it more difficult is there is lots of objects (tree branches, fence post, etc, etc) around it, so I really must concentrate on the spot I wish to hit. I have been aiming small by putting an imaginary red dot where I'm aiming ... that helps a lot !! There are also other items to shoot at, but the BB's are very hard to see so I must pick my spots !

Another plus is the cost, a full day of shooting (150 BB's) cost less than .20c and I can shoot wherever I want and never have to recover my ammo. ;- )

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright dangit. I'm going to set up a BB-Only slingshot. My excuses for not being able to 'feel' the BB, nor see it's trajectory just really mean I am missing out on all the fun because I am not trying hard enough! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It has been a little while since I chucked a few BB's as I'm throwing 3/8" steel at Chile cans right now.

If the wind stops blowing I can take the BB shooter out and have some fun. I really like the way it fires those little suckers so fast and flat. The same sling will also send up to 5/16" steel at a darn good clip. I had some 1/4" steel and those were really great for this sling, they were fast as heck and had a little punch also.

I should see about ordering a few thousand of those ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> It has been a little while since I chucked a few BB's as I'm throwing 3/8" steel at Chile cans right now.
> 
> If the wind stops blowing I can take the BB shooter out and have some fun. I really like the way it fires those little suckers so fast and flat. The same sling will also send up to 5/16" steel at a darn good clip. I had some 1/4" steel and those were really great for this sling, they were fast as heck and had a little punch also.
> 
> ...


Well I did order some 1/4" inch steel. I love the BB's as they do fly flat and are cheap as heck, 75 shots cost around .10 cents. The 1/4" steel cost about .0076 per ball, so 75 shots cost about .57 cents. I would not shoot the 1/4" same as I shoot the BB's because the BB's I fling at and where at where ever I feel like it.

I would be much more specific with the 1/4" and I would use the 1/4" at the HOSPS I do see at my shooting spots as they are still light enough to keep the same trajectory as the BB's in the 20ish+ yard range, yet have enough poop for HOSPS, I have shot HOSPS before with 1/4" steel and was impressed. The 1/4" do have more smack then the 177 BB, as matter of fact 3 times the mass ! I don't think I would use them for Starlings as they are pretty tough birds and as much as they are my favorite pest targets I have doubts about 1/4" steel having the poop for them..

One of the things I like about the "Small Ball" ammo is, the amount of ammo that easily fits in your pocket and the smaller size of the slingshot along with the much "Lighter Pulling" elastic that you use to get very fast speeds for a flat trajectory.

When I get the 1/4" steel I will post it as you all know by now I'm a Chatty Kathy for sure ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

"*Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives," *- Yes another day of dealing with the wind and another day of my shooting halted and my life growing shorter, Yes I'm $&*1'%@ !!

This is one of my many old style Luck Rings with 2040's on it for .177 BB's and ammo up to 5/16" diameter steel. I just bought some 1/4" steel and that should be great for this sling. I just wish the wind would greatly slow down so I can shoot !!

The old style Luck Ring is very versatile and even though it is a smallish frame, looped 1842, looped 3050 or looped 1745 are just fine on this frame. You can set this sling to be a very, very powerful sling with the right ammo !!.

I have two of these Luck Rings that I use, the other's (6ea) are stored away in case the world comes to an end and I need a pocket full of very slim and powerful slingshots ;- )










wll


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright dangit. I'm going to set up a BB-Only slingshot. My excuses for not being able to 'feel' the BB, nor see it's trajectory just really mean I am missing out on all the fun because I am not trying hard enough!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 I know I'm gonna spend all of my time picking bbs up off the ground because of my fat clumsy fingers. But I need to make up a dedicated by shooter too


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Void said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Alright dangit. I'm going to set up a BB-Only slingshot. My excuses for not being able to 'feel' the BB, nor see it's trajectory just really mean I am missing out on all the fun because I am not trying hard enough!
> ...


*No your not :- )* --- find yourself a nice comfortable smallish sling and light elastic with a small pouch of your choice and you are down the road.

The greatest thing about BB's is the inexpensive cost of practicing ------ For 100 shots it cost less then .15 cents.(6000ea for around $8.50 at Walmart) I shoot what ever I want as I'm not going to try to find my ammo..

Using a single 2040 as I have been doing, that .177 cal BB flies like a little bullet and you have an extremely flat trajectory to 20 yards plus and I mean plus !!

Using BB's really make you concentrate on a smooth release as you don't have much pulling force against you so your release must be smooth. The only down side for me is that I'm 71 years young and following the flight of a tiny BB can be problematic at best.

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You really can shoot bbs with any frame. Just band it up to match the (lightweight) ammo!

Here are a couple of examples.









Here are a couple naturals, a Gen 1 Scout, an oak Axiom Champ and a Daisy B-51. All set up with #64 office bands, cut in the middle, one per side.









Here's a ply flat-top Jelly Bean banded with 1/4-inch SS black bands for butterfly shooting.









Here's a natural with 1632s. Good for .177s or, in this case, 5/16-inch steel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> You really can shoot bbs with any frame. Just band it up to match the (lightweight) ammo!
> 
> Here are a couple of examples.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course you are very correct .. BTW; how do the #64 rubber bands do with BB's .. do they fly pretty fast ?

wll


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

KawKan said:


> You really can shoot bbs with any frame. Just band it up to match the (lightweight) ammo!
> 
> Here are a couple of examples.
> 
> ...


KawKan, Is the Daisy P51great for arthritic hands? Seemingly I like the wrist support mounted to the top of the sling frame! Also, like the #64 rubber bands! How are you attaching them to 1/4-inch steel rod frames? Thank you, Gary


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i have a topshot and torque set up with simple shot bb tubes. i shoot looped 1632 tubes on my mini taurus looper. i also have simple shot bb bands put haven't put them on anything yet. may have to shoot some bbs and maybe airsoft bbs today.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good questions, Gary.

I'm not sure how your hands are, but my arthritis mostly affects my thumb, so any grip that takes pressure off that helps. Wrist braced slingshots help, but they are not my favorites. Well shaped ergos, such as the Pocket Predator Mini Taurus are more my style. That said, there are so many wire-frames out there I like to keep my hand in. I attach flat bands, including office rubber, by wrapping with more office rubber, and finishing with a wrap and tuck, knot, or using up the whole band.

Here's a vid that may explain it better: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=JkNyb0q0bYk&feature=emb_logo



Gary J. Seckel said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > You really can shoot bbs with any frame. Just band it up to match the (lightweight) ammo!
> ...


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Good questions, Gary.
> 
> I'm not sure how your hands are, but my arthritis mostly affects my thumb, so any grip that takes pressure off that helps. Wrist braced slingshots help, but they are not my favorites. Well shaped ergos, such as the Pocket Predator Mini Taurus are more my style. That said, there are so many wire-frames out there I like to keep my hand in. I attach flat bands, including office rubber, by wrapping with more office rubber, and finishing with a wrap and tuck, knot, or using up the whole band.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response, KawKan! Gary


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

wll said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > You really can shoot bbs with any frame. Just band it up to match the (lightweight) ammo!
> ...


Using the #64s cut, with one per side, BBs will often penetrate a fresh aluminum can from 10 meters, and sometimes pass through. Of course you get more pass-throughs after 50 or 60 hits. LOL!


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

I've only ever shot bb's in my basement since I started. I've had the theraband blue and the tube set for bb's from simpleshot. The pouches seem way over sized but more cushy.

I bought a roll of sumeike pink and have been using that with a straight cut of 1/2 inch with warrior bb pouches. Been shooting from 27-45 feet and I can tell the .20 airsoft bb's aren't as accurate as compared to regular bb's. I'm wondering if its a bit over powered for regular bb's as well? Might finally order some 1/4 inch steel so I have more perspective on shooting different weights with band sets. Going to try the .4 mm latex from simpeshot next. I would rather do more shooting than experimenting with band sets right now. Plan to make up a bunch on vacation.

How do you guys fold the narrow band sets when tying to the pouch? A tri fold is sorta tough and often times the bands end up a little wonky and aren't symmetrical when shooting sideways style. With the last set I simply feed the latex through the pouch and folded it over which was easier.

For me a 2 inch spinner seems about right. Most of the time I miss but I hit it enough to be interesting.


----------

